# how to stop Non delivery report from a disabled mailbox



## maharu7887 (Nov 21, 2016)

An employee left our company and I disabled the AD User account. I manually removed the user from all Distribution Groups. Now the problem is when a user sends an email to the distribution group a Non delivery report is returned as "Remote Server returned "532 5.3.2 STOREDRV.Deliver; Missing or bad StoreDriver MDB properties" where i cannot see the disabled user in any Distribution Groups or in the Address Book. We use windows server 2012 and Exchange 2013. Any ways to stop the returned Non delivery report. Please help.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Can you try to delete and recreate the distribution group?


----------



## nemesis82 (Apr 7, 2016)

Try with the pshell cmdlet "Clean mailbox database". See The link for major info https://technet.microsoft.com/it-it/library/bb124076(v=exchg.141).aspx

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

